# PSA decoy camp in Northern California ?



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

Anyone interested in attending a decoy camp in Northern California ?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

JOE SAMSON JR said:


> Anyone interested in attending a decoy camp in Northern California ?


Maybe so. Will you guys work with still on the stalk greens? You know, suit ready, no experience.


----------



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes we work with anyone with a genuine interest , Jeff Riccio and Sean Siggins are the best there is when it comes to developing a decoy


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

I would be interested


----------

